

Ask HN: Please Review My Project (TrepsNation) - antlawrence

Hi Everyone,<p>My name is Anthony Lawrence, this is the first time that I've submitted anything here, but I read HN daily. I just launched a project that I’ve been working on and would really love your feedback. http://www.TrepsNation.com<p>Briefly: I was bit with the entrepreneurial bug from an early age but this is my first attempt as an internet entrepreneur. With no prior startup, design, or development experience I was able to teach myself using the same resources found on my site.<p>Being self-taught, one of the pains I’ve experienced is finding helpful resources without having to waste an entire day doing so. I wanted to create something that would help budding entrepreneurs avoid the same pitfalls and hassles I encountered.<p>Right now the site is a working prototype and I am planning on launching more features in the coming months. Right now I’m at a point where I would really appreciate any and all feedback for improvement purposes. As excited as I am about being able to learn from the ground up and apply what I’ve learned, I’m more excited to see what HN can do!<p>Anthony
======
padseeker
For someone with no dev experience it's clean and looks decent, if it is a bit
plain. Using google fonts can go a long way to make a minimalist site look
better.

Take what I am about to say with a grain of salt, but... I have to ask what
are you selling people, or why are they coming to your site? Who is your
target audience? Having hung around hacker news long enough, it appears that
most of the links you have posted are very familiar because they've been on
hacker news before.

If you are appealing to those who don't typically read hacker news then maybe
you have a chance, but who are those people and how are you going to reach
them?

If you are appealing to hacker news readers I don't know why I am going to go
to your site as opposed to hacker news. Are you going to create more
compelling content or are you curating content?

ALSO one more thing - you have some links under HOW TO VIDEOS and select
javascript, but the first 4 links are for Java. Java != Javascript. If you are
going to provide tutorial info you need to be a credible.

~~~
antlawrence
Hi! The initial idea for the site is to help anyone interested in learning
more about startups/entrepreneurship be able to do so. Instead of posting "new
news" I wanted to focus more on curating educational articles, videos, and
tutorials from around the web. So I definitely wanted the site to be more
about curation vs. producing new content. I really appreciate your feedback,
some of the best I've received anywhere!

~~~
padseeker
Fix the java vs. javascript thing, credibility is very important. I have not
looked at your whole site but you may need to do some research to make sure
you have your content properly organized under the right category.

Think about who your target audience is, I don't think you have that
determined just yet. Once you get that down figure out how you are going to
get them to your site.

~~~
antlawrence
Definitely will do, thank you!

------
noonespecial
I like the way the tutorials are on the right side there. I'd work extra hard
on building an awesome "tutorial ladder" designed to take people from "What is
HTML?" all the way up to monetizing a working site with Stripe et al.

It did however take me a few to figure out wtf a 'trep' was. Guess I'm slow
but I kept wanting to think it was a football player from the University of
Maryland. (Note: I'm both old-ish and ridiculously dyslexic.)

~~~
antlawrence
Hi There! The tutorial ladder is definitely a plan in the works. I considered
working on that more in the initial version of the site but decided to right
now to just put a simple prototype to gather feedback. Thanks you for your
input!

------
pdx
Click: <http://trepsnation.com>

